# Mỹ phẩm làm đẹp từ những cánh hoa hồng



## vietmom (6/9/18)

Vẻ đẹp của hoa hồng là nguồn cảm hứng bất tận cho các nhà sáng chế mỹ phẩm.

*MỸ PHẨM LÀM ĐẸP TỪ NHỮNG CÁNH HOA HỒNG*
Được xưng tụng là “nữ hoàng của mọi loài hoa”, hoa hồng luôn khiến chúng ta say đắm bởi vẻ đẹp mỏng manh, dịu dàng nhưng lại vô cùng kiêu sa và quyến rũ.
Không chỉ đẹp mà hương thơm nồng nàng, quấn quýt khó phai của hoa hồng cũng trở thành nguồn cảm hứng bất tận cho những nhà chiết xuất nước hoa nổi tiếng thế giới. Các loại nước hoa danh tiếng có hương chính là hoa hồng từ lâu đã trở thành tuyệt phẩm kinh điển, mang hương thơm nồng nàng, quyến rũ đến động lòng người.

Ngoài ra, vì trong cánh hoa hồng chứa nhiều vitamin C, các vitamin nhóm B, D, E, K… và các chất chống ôxy hóa, kháng viêm mạnh mẽ nên được khai thác và sử dụng trong lĩnh vực làm đẹp. Nhờ những công dụng như giúp cân bằng độ ẩm cho da, làm sáng da và hiệu quả trong việc chống oxy hóa da mà từ lâu hoa hồng đã trở thành thần dược làm đẹp của phái đẹp.




​*1. SON DƯỠNG MÔI DIOR CRÈME DE ROSE SMOOTHING PLUMPING LIP BALM*
Nhắc đến dòng son dưỡng môi cao cấp của Dior, người ta thường mang Dior Addict Lip Glow ra so sánh, nhưng như vậy có quá khập khiễng? Bởi lẽ Dior Crème de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm mới là huyền thoại làm nên tên tuổi Dior trong lĩnh vực dưỡng môi, còn Dior Addict Lip Glow lại góp phần mang tên tuổi Dior đi xa hơn. Với các thành phần giàu dưỡng chất như vitamin A, E và bơ hạt mỡ và hoạt chất chống lão hóa từ tinh dầu của hoa hồng Damas Crème de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm không chỉ cung cấp độ ẩm cho môi, làm mềm môi mà còn làm mờ viền thâm môi, giúp lưu lại hiệu ứng môi hồng hào, căng mọng và quyến rũ.




_Lấy cảm hứng từ những cánh hoa hồng, màu hồng nhẹ nhàng của Dior Crème de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm giúp đôi môi hồng hào tự nhiên và căng mọng hấp dẫn. Ảnh: Shesweatsdiamonds_​
*2. LE LABO ROSE 31 BODY LOTION*
Không chỉ mỗi nước hoa, nhãn hiệu Le Labo cũng đang làm cho giới làm đẹp “điên cuồng” với kem dưỡng ẩm và nuôi dưỡng làn da Rose 31 Body Lotion. Chiết xuất chính từ tinh chất hoa hồng, dầu olive, dầu dừa, nha đam kết hợp bổ sung vitamin A và vitamin E, Rose 31 Body Lotion có khả năng dưỡng ẩm cho da rất tốt. Không chỉ vậy, mùi hương hoa hồng thơm ngát và lưu hương lâu dài trên làn da không thua kém gì so với nước hoa cũng tạo nên sức hấp dẫn tuyệt vời của dòng kem dưỡng ẩm da mới này.




_Kem dưỡng ẩm da chiết xuất từ hoa hồng Le Labo Rose Body Lotion giàu dưỡng chất, giúp làn da mềm mịn và thơm mát._​
*3. AESOP ROSE HAIR AND SCALP MOISTURISING MASQUE*
Tóc và da đầu cũng cần được quan tâm và chăm sóc cẩn thận. Mái tóc, sau khi tiếp túc với không khí, khói bụi, thời tiết thay đổi thì cũng rất cần nhiều dưỡng chất hơn là chỉ dầu gội, dầu xả thông thường. Mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm cho tóc và da đầu của Aesop chiết xuất chính từ cánh hồng tự nhiên giàu dưỡng chất và lành tính, giúp phục hồi lại sức sống và độ mềm mượt của tóc, làm dịu lại mái tóc khô và phần da đầu khô căng.




​*4. BYREDO ROSE OF NO MAN’S LAND EAU DE PARFUM 50ML*
Chưa nói đến chất lượng sản phẩm, chỉ cái tên Rose Of No Man’s Land – tạm dịch: Hoa hồng ở xứ sở không đàn ông – cũng đủ khiến phái đẹp suy nghĩ vu vơ và gợi hứng thú (về sự tự tin, sức quyến rũ và sự độc lập của phụ nữ). Về mùi, Rose Of No Man’s Land phảng phất hương thơm mới lạ của hoa hồng, giấy cói, và hổ phách. Độ lưu hương lên đến 12 giờ.




_Byredo mùi Rose Of No Man’s Land còn mang hương vị của những cánh hoa hồng Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ tươi mới, đỏ rực và kiêu sa đang nở rộ._​
*5. FRESH ROSE DEEP HYDRATION FACIAL TONER*
Rose Deep Hydration Facial Toner có thành phần chính là một tập hợp các chiết xuất tinh tuý từ hoa hồng bao gồm: nước hoa hồng nguyên chất, dầu hoa hồng, cánh hoa hồng. Công dụng chính là loại bỏ đi những tạp chất, bụi bẩn còn sót lại trên da sau khi rửa mặt; cân bằng độ pH cho da và  giúp làn da hấp thụ các dưỡng chất tiếp theo tốt hơn. Đồng thời, công thức tăng cường cấp nước, duy trì độ ẩm cho làn da căng sáng, mịn màng và sạch khoẻ. Chiết xuất chính từ hoa hồng và lưu giữ cánh hoa hồng trong sản phẩm cũng là điểm độc đáo trong công thức cải tiến mới của Fresh.




​*6. GEL TẮM THE BODY SHOP BRITISH ROSE SHOWER GEL*
Nếu như bạn đang tìm một sản phẩm sữa tắm có chiết xuất tự nhiên, nhẹ nhàng làm sạch da và đồng thời nuôi dưỡng làn da thì The Body Shop British Rose Shower Gel là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Cùng với mùi hương hoa hồng ngọt ngào có khả năng xoa dịu tinh thần và  giúp thư giãn toàn cơ thể sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi.




​*7. MẶT NẠ GIẤY ROSE MASK SHEET CỦA REAL NATURE REPUBLICS*
Mặt Nạ Hoa Hồng Nature Republic Real Nature Rose Mask Sheet chứa chiết xuất hoa hồng giúp chống oxy hóa, cung cấp độ ẩm, mang lại làn da mềm mịn và làm sáng da. Mặt nạ được làm từ Cellulose tự nhiên tăng khả năng bám dính cùng với cấu tạo ba lớp liên tục cung cấp dưỡng chất cô đặc đồng thời ngăn tinh chất dưỡng bay hơi nhanh, giúp bạn cảm giác làn da mịn màng và trắng sáng hơn ngay từ lần thử đầu tiên.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (23/3/22)

Được xưng tụng là “nữ hoàng của mọi loài hoa”, hoa hồng luôn khiến chúng ta say đắm bởi vẻ đẹp mỏng manh, dịu dàng nhưng lại vô cùng kiêu sa và quyến rũ.


----------

